# Silly question for you ladies....



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm getting a K3 for a great friend and I'm curious - If you didn't already own a Kindle would you prefer the white or graphite version?
Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Silly boy, basic black goes with everything.. that's why we all own one little black dress.  

(actually I would get a black, but as a gift I wouldn't care one way or the other. I do care about 3g + WiFi or WiFi only, I want 3g because I live in a wifi poor area, and I do NOT do all of my DL at home.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

What she^^ said.  As a gift I would be grateful for either, but if I were buying my own I would prefer the graphite.


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

I still have my very beloved K2 in white.  I was at Best Buy yesterday and saw the K3 for the first time.  I have to say for me, the graphite was just too dark.  It also had a "rougher" texture than my K2 which I didn't like at all.  It's hard to say for someone else, as it really is a personal preference.  I was sure I'd like the graphite better, and surprised even myself.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you, Ladies. =)


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

The black Kindle makes your butt look smaller.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> The black Kindle makes your butt look smaller.


hahahaha.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

How about giving a gift card to Decal Girl for a skin along with the Kindle and then it wouldn't really matter what color you chose?  Just a thought...!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> The black Kindle makes your butt look smaller.


   

Doesn't do anything for my middle-aged paunch, though.

Mike


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm not a lady, but I'll answer for my wife.  She spent two days deciding whether to get White or Graphite.  Her final decision was based on which DecalGirl skins she liked and whether she thought they would look better on a White or Graphite.  And of course there's the whole issue of which would look better with the different Amazon covers and M-Edge Jackets.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Gotta go with those who say it just doesn't matter.  If someone gave me a Kindle, I wouldn't care the color.  I would be so grateful for and excited about the Kindle, it just wouldn't matter.

You're a very thoughtful friend.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

It was no question for me, graphite! I don't like white electronics. But I agree, if I was getting it for free, I wouldn't complain. Beggars can't be choosers, my mom always said.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Lots of things factor in, as you can see...skins, cases, etc.  Not much help here!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had both... a white K1 and now a graphite K3 and I do prefer the graphite. It just seems more "classy" than the white plastic look. But, as others have said, the huge selection of DecalGirl skins makes it possible to have it look any way you want. The awesome reading on the Kindle trumps the case color and I'd be thrilled with either color.... but if I have to choose... it's the graphite Kindle that makes my butt look smaller for me - too funny KindleChickie!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I think the graphite is cooler looking and hope it'd stay clean longer....


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Jeff, after all of our responses, you are probably more confused than before!  My personal preference would be for white, but I'm a little different than others, most say they prefer something dark around their screen and I actually prefer the lighter colors.  But I would put a pretty skin on it anyway.  She'll love it, no matter what color you get.  You're a sweet husband!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

How about getting her a kindle gift card and letting her pick the color?

But whatever you do, you're cool!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

All great suggestions. =)

I may go the gift card route. My preference would be the graphite, but I get that she may like a skin that would look much better on white.

You guys rock. Thanks again!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Is there any way you can ask your friend which one they prefer without letting on the reason you're asking?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I got graphite but if I got one as a gift, I would be so happy it wouldn't matter!  What a nice thoughtful gift!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Linjeakel,

I don't think I could find a way to do it without her figuring it out. She mentioned a couple months ago she'd like one, and if I ask now she'll be onto me. =)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Definitely


Spoiler



WHITE


 here!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

What color are her other electronics? That may provide a clue.
I would prefer graphite...it's so sleek and sexy looking.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I have the K2 in white and now have the K3 in graphite. I love the graphite, it goes better with my skin.  If you are only going to purchase the wifi version then graphite is your only choice. 

Either way lucky friend.


----------



## sky (Oct 3, 2010)

Graphite, definitely - I have a K2 and a (just arrived!) K3 graphite, and the graphite looks much better than the white!

(I was almost going to get the all black decalgirl skin for my K2 just to improve the contrast, but decided to save the money towards getting a K3 graphite instead...)


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

JeffM said:


> I don't think I could find a way to do it without her figuring it out. She mentioned a couple months ago she'd like one, and if I ask now she'll be onto me. =)


If she doesn't like the color that you pick she can always return it within 30 days and get the other color. Amazon has a no-questions asked return policy on Kindles. She can keep the one you give her until the new one arrives. That's a win-win situation!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

If she returns it in 30 days, will they give her a refurb?


----------



## ChrisInAfrica (Oct 8, 2010)

Always white for a lady...
That's why ladies get married in white... to match the other kitchen appliances!

Sorry ladies... I couldn't resist that one... have been dying to use it somewhere for years! 

I like the Graphite. Mine is arriving here in the bush by plane TOMORROW!

Have a super weekend.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in the minority, I prefer white.


----------



## ZankerH (Oct 8, 2010)

I got the graphite, so it fits the case, my bag and earphones.


----------



## icanhaskindle (Sep 2, 2010)

Ask her what color iPod she would want.  Of course, if she says pink you're in trouble...


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Vet said:


> If she returns it in 30 days, will they give her a refurb?


She wouldn't be returning it for a replacement, she would be just returning it. And a new order would be placed for the color of choice.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I thought I would like the graphite until I saw it in person.  It's a dull dark gray color.  Reminds me of my RCA Universal remote.  I prefer the white which is classy and sophisticated.


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

Graphite. Definitely graphite, but I've been teased that my wardrobe lacks color. IMHO, it looks more sleek.

When the K2 came out & I was able to borrow one from my boyfriend, I decided I would get one IF the came out with black or grey Kindle (like the Sony e-reader). This was before I found out that you could skin a Kindle. Then I said I'll get a white one and just buy a skin.

The graphite Kindle came out... so it wasn't even an issue anymore


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Graphite!  As someone else mentioned, you can give her the graphite and then if she decides she would prefer the white, return it within the 30 day period and order the white (which will be new, not refurbished) instead.  Good for you - she's going to love it!

Melissa


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

I prefer the white. The graphite shows up dust very easily, that just irritates me. Some graphite models also have the letter fading issue (my friend is getting her graphite K3 replaced already). Graphite seems so masculine, whereas white is light and pretty. I guess you could consider her wardrobe, does she wear a lot of black and grey, or colourful clothing? I'm a colourful person and white is my choice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

laurie_lu said:


> I prefer the white which is classy and sophisticated.


See, and _I_ think the white looks kind of cheap and ordinary. I think the graphite looks sleek and elegant.

So. . .really. . . . .asking us isn't going to give you a definitive answer to the question of what _she_ would prefer.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

> The black Kindle makes your butt look smaller.


I don't think I want to say anything on this comment because I want to live to see another day!

Gene


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

kb7uen Gene said:


> I don't think I want to say anything on this comment because I want to live to see another day!
> 
> Gene


See there, I can tell you have been married before. Someone trained you right. LOL


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm in the graphite camp. Partly because I love the look, but mostly to distinguish between mine and my husband's white one.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not sure you can look at a lady's wardrobe and decide a color from there. I own a lot of color and still went with graphite because the comparative grayness of the screen was driving me crazy.

There are lovely skins to go with either color. My vote is to go with your gut on this one.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

AnnetteL said:


> I'm in the graphite camp. Partly because I love the look, but mostly to distinguish between mine and my husband's white one.


In our family I have the Graphite and my wife has the White.


----------



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

My friend tried her coworker's white K2 earlier, her immediate impression was, the white owner has to take good care of it or it will end up looking like 'that' white K2. Also she comments that white looks very plastic and toyish to her ... so she would have gone for graphite as well had she ordered a kindle.

My graphite 3G arrived yesterday. I've never seen a white in person, does it have glossy finish or matt finish like the graphite? Does it show stain fairly easily?


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I picked graphite for my own K3, but if it was a gift, I would just be happy to have one.

The DecalGirl gift card is a nice idea too. I never skinned my K2 but I love having one on my K3.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I got the graphite because I was concerned that the white would get too dirty (I have a case ordered, but still...). I really like it! But I think anyone who receives the Kindle as a gift would be thrilled in whatever color it arrived in!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I prefer the white, but my daughter loves the graphite. I'm a frilly female and my daughter isn't.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> The black Kindle makes your butt look smaller.


"Like!" We should have "like" buttons available. LOL


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Graphite goes with everything, helps the text stand out more against the background, and you really notice the device less, which was part of the design objectives. The slightly rougher texture helps it to resist fingerprints.


Spoiler



and we do spend an awful lot of time fondling our Kindles, don't we. Come on, you know you do!


----------



## Violet (Jun 17, 2010)

You may be able to see one or both of the colors in person at a Target or Staples near you. My Target had a graphite.

And here were my thoughts on white vs graphite.

They are both nice but I chose the white.  I don't see particularly well especially low-contrast things so I wanted the most readable keyboard and that is the white's.  Also some people have had issues with ruboff of the symbols on the graphite's keys and issues with the graphite getting pretty hot in sunlight due to the color of the plastic. The sunlight thing doesn't really effect me - I do almost all of my reading indoors, but I was bit concerned about ruboff. 

I think the graphite does provide a frame that makes the epaper look lighter as compared to the white frame.  I may end up putting a decalgirl skin on my white to get a darker frame.

I also like the feel of the white - a finer texture to the plastic IMO.

And if it helps at all, prior to delivery of the first K3's, only 18% of people here who responded to a poll in a thread here said they has gotten white and the rest got graphite.  So graphite seems to be the most popular by far.

BTW - have you decided if you are getting her Wifi or Wifi+3G?  There is only a color choice with Wifi+3G.  I like the 3G because I do not have a web-capable cel phone.


----------



## crash86 (Oct 8, 2010)

I got the graphite one and love it.  I think that the white would get too dirty and that it reminds me of kitchen appliances... yeah strange  I know but what can I say.  So far I haven't had the keys fading like most other graphite owners here but I've only had mine a month so it's a bit soon to say.

Personally I think that the white is also a bit 'harsher' on the eyes in contrast to the dark screen.  I have seen a white model and didn't like it at all. Too bad Kindles don't come in other colors but I'm happy with mine.

At the end of the day it is a great gift to be giving to someone and I'm sure that you will make the right choice and make her one happy girl!


----------



## ESStobymom (Mar 16, 2009)

I bought the graphite K3, but had to return it because of the letters rubbing off on the keypad, and the replacement I received has the "U" on the Menu key rubbed off.  I'm planning to buy a white one once I get credit for returning the original graphite, because I think the keyboard letters show up a bit better on the white.  But your lady may not have the "old eyes" that I have, and I'm sure she'd be pleased with either one.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

ESStobymom said:



> I bought the graphite K3, but had to return it because of the letters rubbing off on the keypad, and the replacement I received has the "U" on the Menu key rubbed off. I'm planning to buy a white one once I get credit for returning the original graphite, because I think the keyboard letters show up a bit better on the white. But your lady may not have the "old eyes" that I have, and I'm sure she'd be pleased with either one.


The "u" arrived already rubbed off? Holy mackerel!! (Or if the replacement already rubbed off -- yikes!!)


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd get a black one, but that's just me.  It's one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I prefer the white...but then, I prefer lighter colors in all aspects 

Sandy


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

THE most readable/most disappearing Kindle is white with a Solid State Gray Decal Girl in Matte finish. Based on four Kindle 2s with seven different DecalGirls on 'em (plus naked) over the last six months.

I've never seen the Graphite in person, but two of the skins I've put on were/are very dark. At first glance the optical illusion is that the background of the page is lighter with a dark surround, but it *is* an illusion, and the "frame" of the dark is always there. Whereas the medium gray color is similar to the background color so it's more like widening the margin. 

I'm getting another K2 for a spare (the rest have all gone to family members), and I've got a DG coming called Forest Guardian that has a lavender-ish gray vague print of trees on the front side... in case she wants a picture on the back or feels that for the same price getting a plain skin is silly. Speaking of price, I believe the code WANTACODE is still good for 15% off, which is about like free shipping for one skin.

Due to the legibility of the writing on the keys (even if they don't rub off), I would prefer a white Kindle with a medium skin. Especially with the new/better browser on the K3, the keyboard may get more use than you'd think.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I let her pick. She went with a white kindle 3 with a marigold roof of heaven oberon.

Thank you all again for all the advice!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

JeffM, her choices sound perfect! Such a nice gift from a nice friend!!


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

candggmom said:


> How about giving a gift card to Decal Girl for a skin along with the Kindle and then it wouldn't really matter what color you chose? Just a thought...!
> 
> Kathy in NC


skins rock!


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Look at her wardrobe, especially accessories. If she tends toward jeans and black t-shirts, or solid dark colors, with black purses, shoes and accessories, get the graphite. If she wears a lot of pastels or lighter colors, carries light color or camel/tan purses and accessories, get white. 

(edit)
Dude, this is an old thread. I didn't realize. What did you decide?

(edit again)

Duh. can't read.    Just saw your post two up. LOL


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I think that was the most respectful thing.. just let her choose.. but what a wonderful gift!! Irespect AND a Kindle AND an Oberon too!)


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

What a nice gift! I chose the graphite without any deliberation. I think the white looks too much like a kitchen appliance instead of a sleek bit of electronics. If it seems too dark, a skin can remedy that. The suggestion to add a Decalgirl gift card is excellent! Get ready for hugs and kisses!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

This advice was spot on. Thank you. =)

'Look at her wardrobe, especially accessories. If she tends toward jeans and black t-shirts, or solid dark colors, with black purses, shoes and accessories, get the graphite. If she wears a lot of pastels or lighter colors, carries light color or camel/tan purses and accessories, get white. '

She's a white kindle for sure.


----------



## lkurilla (Dec 14, 2010)

As everyone else has said, as a gift, I would be grateful for either.  HOWEVER, given the choice, I'll take white.  I currently have a white K2.  I bought my husband the graphite K3, and YES, I still prefer white.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I purchased the graphite.  I like the look of the white but white has a tendancy to show every single solitary smudge and can look dirty quickly.  That's why I chose the graphite.  I also like darker colors and if you put a dark skin on a while kindle it looks a bit odd and out of place.  

IMHO, graphite is where it's at!


----------

